# Monster House on DVD



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

I picked this one up at Costco tonight - figured it was perfect for some Halloween family movie time. 

Story wise, I liked it. A bit predictable in some ways but not in others. It's not for little kids as it gets kind of scary at times. I would say viewers should be at least 10 years old (?). Of course, it depends on the kid. A few chuckle moments.

Picture quality wise, it's not Pixar animation. It's darker, for one, and the characters don't move as smoothly, and they didn't really animate the hair or anything that we've kind of become accustomed to. That all said, it was still decent enough in my opinion and not distracting.

Sound quality wise, I thought it was very good. Good use of surround and plenty of LFE. 

Overall, it's definitely one to rent. I don't know if it was worth purchasing it, but then again, I rarely bother buying movies. But, the kids will watch it a few more times, I'm sure. And, who knows, maybe it'll become a halloween tradition. 


Mitch


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I may have to rent this one... I passed by it yesterday evening at Movie Gallery. Of course I passed by every DVD in the store. :sarcastic: I did take a second look at this one though, just wasn't in the mood for animated at the moment.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Picked this up along with Jumangi - 2 for $20 at Best Buy. 

Monster House = monster bass

Those footsteps at the end were great, much more realistic and concussive then the ones from say Skyworld. Movie starts off slow and boring but it saves itself during the last 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

once the house started moving, my clothing started buzzing on my body... felt weird in a nice way 

GB


----------



## Adz (Nov 18, 2006)

Everyone into home theater and LFE response owes it to themselves to see this movie. Even if you don't have "littles" running around, this is one DVD rental you will not soon forget (for its prodigious bass anyway).


----------

